# Are Old Bass senile?



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Is it possible that the bass gets kind of dizzy with old age and at one point easier to catch then younger more alert fish? In other words sometimes the big fat trophy fish is really just an old mumblin' retard that any of us could fool??


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

My opinion is no. I think it works the opposite way.

http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/09/29/old-ohio-bass/


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

fishingredhawk said:


> My opinion is no. I think it works the opposite way.
> 
> http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/09/29/old-ohio-bass/


I'll second this. The older they become the more wary and sensitive to their surroundings they become.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

oarfish said:


> Is it possible that the bass gets kind of dizzy with old age and at one point easier to catch then younger more alert fish? In other words sometimes the big fat trophy fish is really just an old mumblin' retard that any of us could fool??


Some days, I sure wish this was the case!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't really seem to run into too many stupid 5-6lb. bass,not that I wouldn't want to.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I tend to think it's a good thing that they don't become dumber with old age. What fun would it be really?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm sure there are alot of HUGE fish that just die of Old Age because they are smarter than us and don't get caught or they learned hard lessons as young fish!!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Are Old Bass senile?

No, but some fisherman are, and not just the old ones.

I've seen too many guys lose the open minds and inquisitiveness of youth. 
Some guys forget what works, because they're so enamored with the latest
noisy, shiney crap that comes and goes. New doesn't mean better.

It's better to perfect your techniques with what you have, than to depend on new tackle to correct your faults.
The old wiley Bucketmouth? Now *he **has *perfected his technique.--Tim...........................................................................................................................................................


----------

